# دورة شاملة scada course رائعه شرح مبسط ورائع



## حاتم عفيفى (27 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

*:30::30::30:*
*

اليكم الدورة الشاملة فى سكادة ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم

*روابط التحميل*

Download SCADA Part1 ppt

Download SCADA Part2 ppt

Download SCADA Select ppt

Download Control ppt

Download Temp ppt

Download Pressure ppt

Download Level ppt

:30::30::30::30:​


----------



## منذر 1 (2 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا :34:


----------



## hamoudib (14 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراشكراشكرا..................


----------



## onizukage (14 نوفمبر 2013)

Thanks ,but what is the password for the PPT ,???


----------



## ابن الزعيم (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## ahmedabohany (16 مارس 2014)

good works


----------

